# white bumps/hairloss-allergies-stress?



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

:hammerk so my puppy who is 25 weeks.
i have noticed the last few days she has white bumps on her ankles feet butt
and now has one on her cheeck and forhead...... the hair is coming out but she doesnt have fleas..... its not ring worm since its not rings but more like randoms.... i have been feeding purina puppy chow (low grade i know only thing i can get my hands on other then ol roy and hell no to that)
but theres some weeds here i have like never seen b4 its not poisionous ( im pretty sure) and shes the only one getting the little white bumps, i use sensitive skin shampoo with tea tree oil and oatmeal. 

im thinking allergies maybe stress from the latest road trip......

sorry cant post pictures remember my dog ate my camera:hammer:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Are the bumps kind of dry, and crunchy? When my dog had demodex his skin was red, but he had raised bumps that looked white because of the dry skin on top. The fur fell out in the area as well.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

the skin isnt crunchy.... but theres no hair and its not raised its the weirdest thing.......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i'd still go get a fungal test done just to be safe that it isn't ring worm. You said white bumps though? hmm..maybe want a skin scrap too...


----------

